

Click Frenzy's failure to launch - stratos2
http://www.news.com.au/technology/biztech/how-to-get-the-best-deals-in-click-frenzy/story-fn5lic6c-1226520380827

======
stratos2
I find it staggering that something that has attracted national attention,
with so many big name, class A retailers behind it has failed so badly.

The people running the site have known that a mass of traffic would be
visiting the site at 7PM, and it has crashed under the load.

This is the equivalent of advertising a national sale and telling people to
turn up at 7, and locking the doors. Unbelievable.

